# Applying decals to wood



## warthog (Apr 21, 2012)

I have read all of the threads concerning this...but I am still unclear as to how the whole procedure works. Just what is the best way to apply decals to wooden barrels for pens? I thought I read somewhere that you can use trurpentine to set the decal on wood before the CA finish...but I may have read that wrong. Will someone help me with this?


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Apr 21, 2012)

I put ca finish on barrel and the water slide decal then another few coats of ca. works for me..........


----------



## Dragonlord85 (Apr 21, 2012)

I put 2 coats thin CA then apply decal per instructions. Let the decal dry overnight then apply several more coats of medium CA. MM to 12000 when done.


----------



## wouldentu2? (Apr 21, 2012)

If you are putting the decal onto dark wood add a few extra coats of CA and the sand and polish it before adding the decal so the edges are not visible.


----------



## Ulises Victoria (Apr 22, 2012)

This product is widely used by modelers to set their decals on the plastic, before applying the final finish.

Amazon.com: Micro Set Setting Solution, 1 oz: Toys & Games


----------

